

(email from Twitter) Twitter account password hacked -- Suspicions - leke

So, I found my twitter account password has been hacked. The password wasn't very strong because I don't really care much for twitter. It's the same password I've been using for all my accounts I don't have an investment in -- regardless, the same combination of letters and numbers on all these accounts has served me for about 8 years. 
I don't think the account was 'brute forced' as they say, I think I know how they got it though and why they want it so badly.<p>How:
The last month or so, I've been using these 'Login to comment' with your xxx (google/FB/Twitter etc...) account on various sites that run an article and have a comments section at the bottom. I must admit, I'm starting to pay less attention to exactly what these sites are when I select to comment with my twitter account. I know it's just easy and after you do it once, other times just seem to be the click of a button. 
As the twitter email I got confirmed, it seems to be a 3rd party app which had access to my info. The only apps I have allowed, were the ones needed to accept comment registration. Go figure.<p>Why: 
I've heard about these companies selling twitter followers to politicians or to companies needing on line promotion. I've heard of investigations where up to 92% of a boastful politician's followers have been bought. Fcuk everything about that.<p>Well I'm off to change my password thanks to a handy detection from twitter. I've already confirmed the old one is no good by logging in to twitter independently. Maybe I can pin down who was responsible by seeing if I'm following anyone I wouldn't normally.<p>I hope this post was somewhat interesting. Thanks for listening.
======
matdwyer
I had this as well, stating that my password or an application required me to
change it.

I thought it was phishing first, but it was legit.

I've never logged in with twitter to anywhere weird, and any apps are fairly
normal (twitpic, timely). It also only happened on one of my accounts (non-
business).

